# Strong work by Worcester Police.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

WORCESTER, MASS. (WHDH) - Two police officers are being hailed as heroes after pulling a woman out of a burning building in Worcester early Saturday morning.

Officer Timothy Foley said saw a fire at a Chilmark Street home just before 1:30 a.m. and rushed to the scene.

"When I came into the common hallway, there were two young males holding a female. They lost their grasp on her and she was falling &#8230; the smoke was becoming overwhelming," Foley said.

Foley sent the boys out and called for backup, and Officer Daniel Pennellatore quickly arrived.

"[Foley] looked at me and said 'We gotta get her out of here right now,' so I scooped her up by the top part of her torso, Officer Foley took her by the legs and we carried her out and across the street to safety," Pennellatore recalled.

The woman was treated by paramedics but not seriously hurt. Anthony Lopopolo said the officers rescued his mother from the fire, and praised their quick actions.

"With my brother being a police officer I've got a lot of faith and confidence in the Worcester police department and they did a fantastic job," Lopopolo said. "They didn't think twice about running in and helping my mum who's 89 years old."

For their part, the officers credited the pair who helped Lopopolo's mother before they arrived.

"All the credit goes to the two young males, if they never got her from inside that apartment to that hallway where she was &#8230; I think it would have been a totally different outcome," Foley said.

Lopopolo's niece and her boyfriend were also displaced by the fire, which caused $400,000 in damages. It could be a year before the house is livable again, but Lopopolo said he was just thankful everyone was OK.

"It could have been much worse," he said.


----------



## unexpo (Feb 6, 2017)

Foley is a standup guy, not surprised at all to hear this. Keep up the good work


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Yay!!!!


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Great job!!


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

This was WPD Sergeant Danny Lopopolo’s mother they rescued. He’s a good friend of mine. I’m so happy that they got his mom and daughter out. Great job!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

Great job


----------

